# Poljot - "journey" Chrono



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Evening gents.. I'll come straight to the point  ..

Anyone happen to know a good source for one of these.. (borrowed pic)










I've checked with our host of course and thats not possible at the moment unfortunately.

For the first time in ages I noticed a colleague wearing an "interesting" watch and it turned out to be one of these. We chatted watches for a while and I have to say I was mightily impressed with this watch and really fancy giving one a go.

A PM with any leads would be greatly appreciated









(Off now to go and see what you chaps have been upto today while I've been out tramping around London at meetings.)


----------



## Will_de_Beest (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes, I like this one too - you might say it's Poljot's IWC tribute. The blue-on-white dial is especially pleasing, as is the full set of applied numerals. It would be better without the date window but it's hardly unique in that respect. (Poljot's date setting mechanism is fiddly too - I have the 'Fortis tribute' model.)

I've not seen one in person but some pictures make it look as if the upper ring of the case flares outwards from the part with the crown and buttons. Does it look convincing close up?

Clive


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love watches with that face and inner bezel arrangement..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

why have they put the date window there?









If they'd left it non date it would be almost perfect.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Will_de_Beest said:


> .....I've not seen one in person but some pictures make it look as if the upper ring of the case flares outwards from the part with the crown and buttons. Does it look convincing close up?
> 
> Clive


I know what you mean.. but the one I handled was exactly like the picture in my post. The bezel ring was exactly the same size as the rest of the case.. Its actually quite a large watch, about 42/43mm and looks very clean and smart on the wrist. I was very impressed with it.

Rich


----------

